# Podcasts/Books



## JoshN

Being separated, and the threat of divorce finally got me to open my eyes and understand just how absent I was in the marriage and for my kids. TLDR, traumatic divorce and my kids being taken by their mother (my ex) made me resentful and retreat into myself. I was no longer the happy go lucky person my wife met and she's (understandably so) seeing this as a big sham. Out of the 5 years together, I was probably myself for a year before I became so unhappy. Anyway, regardless of what happens here, whether or not she wants to stay in the family or leave, I'm at least taking this situation to be a better person. I've been listening to the Angry Therapist (which I wished I'd found years ago) and a marriage podcast from Lee Baucom that seems to be helping me put things in perspective. Not that I'd want to jump into another relationship after this (if it concludes), but if somehow love finds its way to me again, I can at least not let my past drag my future down. Are there any that you guys like that are either helpful with relationships, helpful in changing how to deal with situations, or just are very empowering? I want to take this time to be a better dad and better person, and hope that it helps keep me to be a husband.


----------

